# Redfish checking out push pole



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

They are most likely following it because you are stirring up the bottom and they are trying to feed.

I was bonefishing in Turks and Caicos a few years ago and multiple times we had bonefish following our tracks while wading.

I'll take it you probably don't fish mosquito lagoon as the fish there are terrified of shrimp on a 1/0 hook with 15lb fluoro


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

feeding


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

same reason they hang with the mullet.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

This was in Tampa Bay.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Wading in Tampa I always seem to get the 3-4' bonnet head sharks following my mud trail. They get all the way up to my ankles, realize I am not food and then explode away right at my feet. Scares the crap out of me every time. I always make a point to look behind me now and then, unfortunately haven't seen any curious redfish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been wading with a couple of redfish on the stringer and had other redfish come up and check them out. Dropped a plastic in their face and they ate every time. Pretty neat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bonefish love to follow a skiff. Typically not at the pole, but they definitely follow the mud trail. When I'm in South Biscayne, I have a lot of small black tip's that love to chase the push pole and ram it. They'll literally try to bite the push pole foot.


----------

